# Black Powder Revolver Confusion



## WorldRecordWhitetail (Jun 23, 2010)

Im about to order a 1851 navy steel frame revolver from dixiegunworks and im worried.

Ive heard alot of things regarding black powder revolvers being shipped to michigan

So Im asking. Have any of you guys ordered a black powder revolver online? and if so did it make it to your house?


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

It is an antique firearm and no permit is needed for purchase or for shooting/hunting. 

No reason it shouldn't be delivered to your door.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Never had a problem getting it delivered to my door. most sellers know the legal issues for the state that they are shipping to.

Steve


----------



## WorldRecordWhitetail (Jun 23, 2010)

Steven Arend said:


> Never had a problem getting it delivered to my door. most sellers know the legal issues for the state that they are shipping to.
> 
> Steve


thanks

What kind of blackpowder handgun did you buy? and what site did you order it off?

Because for example cheaperthandirt
on some guns it says 
"Black powder guns cannot be shipped to addresses in Hawaii, Illinois, Michigan, New Jersey & Rhode Island."

on dixiegunworks it says
Residents of HI, NJ, MA and MI are urged to check their state and local laws for any restrictions on ordering black powder firearms.


----------



## WorldRecordWhitetail (Jun 23, 2010)

Forgot to mention but on the gander mountain website it says 
"Pistol sales further restricted in Michigan and North Carolina."


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Is 100% legal to have shipped to your home in Michigan. No need for the handgun hoops as would need with regular revolver. 

Call the place you are going to order from and ask them ???? Business might have own in-house rules because of past issue/mis-information about shipping to Michigan ? Who knows ????


If still an issue purchase/order from local gun dealer.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

tallbear said:


> It is an antique firearm and no permit is needed for purchase or for shooting/hunting.
> 
> No reason it should*n't* be delivered to your door.



Please see correction in bold.


----------

